
A potential approach for a proof of the Riemann Hypothesis - CarolineW
http://journals.aps.org/prl/pdf/10.1103/PhysRevLett.118.130201
======
CarolineW
From the abstract:

> _If the analysis presented here can be made rigorous to show that $H^{ˆ}$ is
> manifestly self-adjoint, then this implies that the Riemann hypothesis holds
> true._

